# any help wi little holiday please



## sashab (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all 

we would like a cheep little holiday in spain 

we like nice sandy beaches
squares of restaurants and gift shops and spanish music 
no mad nightlife/ just for familys 
nice and spanish 

i would rather go on a ferry 

any help please


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

sashab said:


> Hello all
> 
> we would like a cheep little holiday in spain
> 
> ...


You've got ferry service into Bilbao and Santander, at least. 
How much Spanish do you speak? There's some really pretty spots on the northern coast, but if you're looking for vast amounts of gift shops I haven't seen them here. What do you mean by Spanish music? This is what I tend to hear up here - 



 or 




And if there's mad nightlife up here, I've yet to find it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I agree that Santander would make a good family holiday. Probably if you get in touch with the ferry company they have some deals with casa rurales. It's P&O, isn't it halydia?
Or Asturias has some lovely places too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree that Santander would make a good family holiday. Probably if you get in touch with the ferry company they have some deals with casa rurales. It's P&O, isn't it halydia?
> Or Asturias has some lovely places too.


As long as things haven't changed in the past year, it's Brittany Ferries to Santander. (I think P&O is Bilbao.) 

If you stay in Santander, you've got a number of neat places within an easy two hour drive (or bus ride.) Bilbao is 1.5 hours away, Potes is a gorgeous mountain town within about an hour's reach or so, and Santillana del Mar, Comillas, San Vicente de la Barquera, etc. 

The thing I like about the north is it's green and you've got the mountains and the sea juxtaposed. Don't let the fact we're in the north fool you - I think we here on the coast had a warmer winter than many of the other folks who post on this board!


----------

